# remettre a zero son mac



## fl0rent (3 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, je souhaite vendre mon mac mini.
J'aimerai donc effacer les fichiers et remettre mac os x a neuf.


je sais faire sous xp mais pas sous mac


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2006)

bonjour
tr&#232;s simple
tu reinstalles le systeme en chosissant l'option effacer le disque dur
et voil&#224;

 tu te retrouves alors avec un disque dur dans la m&#234;me configuration qu'&#224; ta premi&#232;re utilisation

et par ailleurs , pas de souci , un acheteur intelligent refera la m&#234;me chose , avec les CD- DVD d'install que tu lui fourniras ( indispensables &#224; la revente, ainsi que la facture bien s&#251;r)
---
edith
sauvegarder tes fichiers et applis avant sinon t'es tr&#232;s tr&#232;s  mal 

edith 2
Si tu es top parano tu as la m&#233;thode &#224; effacements multiples
tu redemarres sur un systeme externe 
et via utilitaire disque de ce systeme ( pas celui sur le disque &#224; effacer)
tu effaces le DD 
une fois , 2 fois , 20 fois

et ensuite tu r&#233;installes


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2006)

Il y a aussi ce moyen :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3837828&postcount=6


----------



## tamtampom (4 Novembre 2006)

j'ai moi aussi ce probleme. 
Je cherche a remettre 1 mac a neuf.
Je m'explique. 
J'ai récupéré le IBook d'une amie, qui vivait avec moi aux usa et qui se plaignait que son Book ne marchait pas. Suite à ça elle achete un pc, se fiance avec mon meilleur ami et repart au luxembourg... Hier le meilleur ami en question me demande si je veux du IBook, j'hésite longtemps bien sur!!!  et je réponds que oui bien entendu.

Maintenant je ne peux pas réinitialiser le bébé vu que je n'ai pas les cd. 
Quelle solutions s'offrent a moi? 

ttp


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a ces CD (  aucun macuser  ne les oublie)


----------



## Dr Troy (4 Novembre 2006)

tamtampom a dit:


> Quelle solutions s'offrent a moi?


Demander les CD &#224; la personne qui t'as donn&#233; le iBook, acheter MacOSX (mais dans ce cas la, il vaut mieux attendre Leopard - si il sort bien en version en universal -) ou effacer et mettre au propre &#224; la main


----------



## tamtampom (4 Novembre 2006)

oui je comptais bien les lui demander, 
je voulais juste savoir si il existait une solution plus rapide en espérant qu'elle n'aie pas "balancé" les cds en questions :s bien sur... 
si vous connaissez plus rapide comme solution je suis preneur... un reformatage en ligne de commande ou quoique se soit d'autre.


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

... tu peux aussi garder ton DD, comme ca tu as un backup de tes donnees, et mettre un DD neuf dedans  Si tu prends le minimum syndical, ce n'est pas si cher.


----------



## tamtampom (5 Novembre 2006)

Je suis en heure décalées par rapport à vous lol, donc je n'expecte pas de réponses avant demain matin , néanmoins oui j'ai pensé à changer le DD bien sur, mais je vais essayer de m'en tenir a un bon reformatage. 
Etant de plus novice en la matiere (je viens du monde PC et MAC je connais seulement parce que beaucoup de graphistes utilisent dans mon domaine  , combien peut couter de la RAM, une batterie de rechange et un nettoyage intégral, remse a neuf selon vous et ou puis je m'adresser pour cela?


----------

